#ubuntu-laptop 2007-07-23
* __spitFIRE dozed off! zzZzz...
* __spitFIRE woke up!
* __spitFIRE dozed off! zzZzz...
<blonder_bengel> hallo, looking for a basic laptop to install ubuntu desktop, any idea (dell) etc.?? thx
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-07-24
<pwnguin> is there a good place to learn about how acpi, supend etc all fit together?
<pwnguin> my laptop's acting a bit funky, and id like to get some of the extended buttons doing something useful
<crimsun> mjg59 (Matthew Garrett) blogged about it some time ago.  You may also wish to check his Ubuntu Live and Linuxconf presentations.
<pwnguin> ive read the article, but it's really not too detailed
<crimsun> "the article" referring to...?
<pwnguin> mjg's article on linux acpi
<crimsun> which article?
<crimsun> he has blogged several times.
<pwnguin> state of linux acpi
<pwnguin> im not really interested in cstates etc, but more of the linux userspace side of thinsg
<pwnguin> things
<crimsun> can you be more specific than "userspace"?
<pwnguin> the flow of acpi events from kernel to actions taken
<pwnguin> mostly acpid, but also the scripts surrounding it
<crimsun> I'm almost positive mjg59 has archived it somewhere.
<pwnguin> well ive gone through both his livejournal and advagoto stuff and i dont think ive seen it =(
<crimsun> well, aside from reading mailing lists, you'll just need to ask him.
<pwnguin> which mailing lists do you recommend?
<crimsun> (and there's always the code if you want to dive right in)
<crimsun> the linux acpi one
* pwnguin has been browsing the .sh scripts but it's a bit hard to follow sometimes
<pwnguin> as an example, i have a toshiba convertible tablet. i'd like to get, among other things, automatic conversion working
<crimsun> conversion being auto-rotate (xrandr)?
<pwnguin> basically
<pwnguin> and because x is wierd
<pwnguin> rotating the input
<crimsun> so start with xev and go forward
<crimsun> and acpi-listen
<crimsun> s/-/_/
<pwnguin> well, i think first i need to finish a patch to nv
<pwnguin> as it happens, it doesn't appear to support the correct rotation in xrandr
<pwnguin> it supports 90 and 270
<pwnguin> but not 180
<cynics> hi, guy, anyone can run feisty on a instel 965 chipset based notebook
<thedarkbg1> hi guys
<thedarkbg1> i have a question
<thedarkbg1> i just put ubuntu 6.06 on my laptop
<thedarkbg1> and the sound isnt working
<thedarkbg1> i looked into the configuration
<thedarkbg1> and it says no enabled in the configuration
<thedarkbg1> not enabled*
<thedarkbg1> so how do i enable it
<thedarkbg1> ?
<crimsun> not a support channel.  What audio hardware do you have?
<crimsun> It's likely already supported in alsa-driver 1.0.14 (final, not RC).
<thedarkbg1> well
<thedarkbg1> as its laptop related
<thedarkbg1> i come here
<thedarkbg1> sorry had to restart
<thedarkbg1> did a mass update
<gdselzer> di
<lmosher> anyone around?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-07-25
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<freenut_> cant get wireless working,kubuntu fiesty-Acer aspire 3000 any ideas?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-07-26
<lmosher> Anyone have tips on why suspend sometimes fails with s2ram? Looking at the logs, it essentially stops (and I have to restart the system manually) after putting CPU1 down. The last message before I reboot is: SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
<lmosher> In a good boot the next line is "CPU1 is down" and then "Stopping tasks" so either tasks aren't stopping or my CPU1 isn't going down. Any ideas on how to further debug this?
<lmosher> one more thing: it does actually suspend... the power turns off... it just does not resume. On resume I get power, but that's it. The log remains empty until I boot cold.
* lmosher is trying things. sorry if i disappear :)
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-07-27
<nicgios> hi all Anyone knows how to configure a Vodafone connect card?
<nicgios> on a Toshiba satellite?
<bengt__> Sorry if this is of topic. I am looking into buying a new laptop. Do  not need ultraportable, nor unlimited budget. Was thinking of an Dell 1420 or 1520. Are these good for Ubuntu (with webcam), or do you have anything else to recommend?
<caravel> hi folks -- help! I'm sorry to jump in like this -- looking for a laptop and find it quit hard to meet my requirements. Anyone here could point me to any online database that permits advanced filters (eg. +expresscard, +fingerprint, +extensible to 4GB) ? Thanks
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-07-28
<jbrouhard> Anyone alive ?
<jbrouhard> Just wondering if anyone knows a fix for ipw3945 wireless in Toshiba Satellites not functioning ?
<LuckyLarry> hi all :)
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-07-21
<liviu> hy guys
<liviu> no one?
<liviu> hy
<gdh0> Hello. I want to feedback on hardware compatibility with 8.04 and a R61i. Is it the right place ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-07-22
<AndyGray> what is a good sub $800 laptop that runs (k)ubuntu
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-07-24
<ApOgEE-> hi all
<ApOgEE-> have you guys ever experience with laptop bios bricked problem after upgrading?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-07-25
<amirman> 9 people :( no topic?
<amirman> do any of you use a dell with the mediadirect button?
<pwnguin> amirman: there is a topic
<pwnguin> http://youtube.com/watch?v=4BRI0NtQ1DU
<pwnguin> doh
<pwnguin> Topic for #ubuntu-laptop: Welcome to the Ubuntu Laptop Team | This is  not for support, please use #ubuntu
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-07-20
<mounier> mounier /nick mounier_
<mounier> mounier, /nick aerius
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-07-21
<Linuxboy101> Hey there I would like to request some help if anyone is able to spare a mo
<Linuxboy101> Is there anyone that as fixed the SIS Driver problems including Video on a FS Esprimo
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-07-25
<joeymorin> greetings.  i'm looking for help with ubuntu 9.04 on my toshiba p30.  specifically, the sd card reader.  anyone out there can help?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-07-26
<shear> hey
<shear> anyone awake?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-07-27
<pkramerruiz> Hi everyone!
<pkramerruiz> Can anyone tell me if the developers of "software-sources" have an channel-sources?
<pkramerruiz> Cause I want to run the process for selecting the best Mirror server, every time before making an update to some program, for obtain more speed downloading
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-07-29
<sdhasu> !ops
#ubuntu-laptop 2012-07-29
<melodie> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2015-07-26
<RCraig> Anyone available?
#ubuntu-laptop 2018-07-29
<archandy> nobody?
<archandy> damn
